# اللهجة المصرية: نطق الياء في: بيت، إيه، حطيت، عفريت...



## akhooha

سؤالان  بسيطان:ـ
إذا كتبت العبارة المصرية "عايز ايه" (بمعنى ماذا تريد) فهل تكتبها "عايز أيه" (والهمزة فوق الألف) أم "عايز إيه" (والهمزة تحت الألف)؟ـ 

وإذا كتبت كلمة "حطّيت" (بمعنى "حَطَطْتُ) أو "حبّيت" (بمعنى "حَبََبْتُ") فهل تكتبها "حطَّيت" و"حبَّيت"  (بالفتحة فوق الشدّة) أم "حطِّيت" و"حبِّيت" (بالكسرة تحت الشدّة)ـ؟

أعرف أن ليس للعامية "قواعد رسمية" بالنسبة إلى كتابتها ولكني مهتم في آراءكم ... وشكرًا​


----------



## Schem

،تحياتي أخوها

عادةً أستخدم نفس قواعد الكتابة المستخدمة في الفصحى لكتابة اللهجات. فإن كانت "ايه" إذا لُحقت بحرف جر متصل كالباء أو الواو لا تنطق همزتها فأكتبها بلا همزة وإن كانت الهمزة منطوقة -أي همزة قطع- فالمفترض وضع الهمزة أدنى الألف والمثل ينطبق على قواعد الشدّة فتشكيلها يُكتب كما يُنطق.. مع ذلك، إخواننا المصريّون قد يكون لهم قواعد متعارف عليها للكتابة فلذلك أنصح بجمع الآراء قبل أن تصل إلى قرار​


----------



## ahmedcowon

Schem استكمالا لكلام

 كلمة "إيه" تكتب عادة بهمزة تحت الألف حتى تتوافق كتابتها مع نطقها وبعض الأشخاص يكتبونها بدون همزة والهمزة في "إيه" هي همزة قطع أي أنها تنطق حتى لو أتى قبلها حرف جر أو الواو

 وبالنسبة لكلمات مثل "حطيت" و"حبيت" فنحن غالبا لا نستخدم التشكيل أثناء الكتابة ولكن إذا تم استخدام التشكيل فستكون كسرة تحت الشدة وستكون الياء هنا ياء المد​


----------



## akhooha

ahmedcowon said:


> وبالنسبة لكلمات مثل "حطيت" و"حبيت" فنحن غالبا لا نستخدم التشكيل أثناء الكتابة ولكن إذا تم استخدام التشكيل فستكون كسرة تحت الشدة وستكون الياء هنا ياء المد


وهل تنطق كلمة "حطّيت" أو "حبّيت" كما تنطق كلمة "بيت" و "يا ريت"؟
أم تنطقها كما تنطق "كبريت" أو "عفريت"؟​


----------



## لنـا

انا شخصيا واظن سائر اللهجات الشامية ننطقها مثل "بيت 
كما ان هنالك بعض اللهجات مثل اهل العراق يمدون فيها الياء كقولهم "حبّيت" مثل "عفريت


----------



## Complete me!

akhooha said:


> وهل تنطق كلمة "حطّيت" أو "حبّيت" كما تنطق كلمة "بيت" و "يا ريت"؟
> أم تنطقها كما تنطق "كبريت" أو "عفريت"؟​



نعم أخي
... "حطِّيت وحبِّيت تُنطَقانِ كما ننطق "بيت"، "يا ريت"، "مَلِّيت"، "اتغدِّيت"، و"اتعشِّيت
وكما ذكر الأخ أحمد، فالياء في مثل هذه الكلمات هي ياء المد​


----------



## akhooha

Complete me! said:


> نعم أخي
> ... "حطِّيت وحبِّيت تُنطَقانِ كما ننطق "بيت"، "يا ريت"، "مَلِّيت"، "اتغدِّيت"، و"اتعشِّيت
> وكما ذكر الأخ أحمد، فالياء في مثل هذه الكلمات هي ياء المد


ولو كنت تنطق "حطِّيت" و"حبِّيت" كما تنطق "بَيْت" و"يا رَيْت" فلماذا كتبت الكلمتين بالكسرة تحت الشدة ؟  في رأيي إذا كتبتها بالكسرة فتنطقها كما تنطق "عفرِيت" و"كبرِيت" ... (ولماذا كتبت "مَلِّيت"، "اتغدِّيت"، و"اتعشِّيت" بالشدة ؟)ـ​


----------



## cherine

مثلما قلنا من قبل، نحن لا ننطق بيت بالعامية (بَيْت). كذلك، نحن لا ننطق عفريت على وزن بيت. حاول أن تستمع لهذه الكلمات (أظن ستجد بعضها على يوتيوب) لتعرف الفارق، فهذا أسهل بكثير من محاولة تمثيل النطق كتابةً، بما أن التجربة أثبتت أننا -للأسف- لا نقرأ التمثيل الكتابي بنفس الطريقة.


----------



## Complete me!

akhooha said:


> ولو كنت تنطق "حطِّيت" و"حبِّيت" كما تنطق "بَيْت" و"يا رَيْت" فلماذا كتبت الكلمتين بالكسرة تحت الشدة ؟  في رأيي إذا كتبتها بالكسرة فتنطقها كما تنطق "عفرِيت" و"كبرِيت" ... (ولماذا كتبت "مَلِّيت"، "اتغدِّيت"، و"اتعشِّيت" بالشدة ؟)ـ​



"لاحظ أخي، انت هنا وضعت الحركات على حرفي الباء والياء كما هما في الفصحى وليست العامية. فنحن لا ننطقها "بَيْت ولا رَيْت
وقد كتبتُ الكسرة تحت الشدّة عوضًا عن الفتحة منعًا لهذا الإرباك، فإذا وضعتها فوق الشدة قد تفتح الحرف في النطق ولا تمده

وعمومًا سأقرب لك الصورة بمثال من الأصوات الإنجليزية
Ate أو Eight فنهايات الكلمات: حطيت، حبيت، بيت، يا ريت، مليت، اتغديت، اتعشيت ... تنطق ككلمة

بالنسبة للكلمات: مَلِّيت، اتغدِّيت، اتعشِّيت وضعتُ الشدة عليها لانها تنطق هكذا. فإذا أسقطنا الشدة سيتغير المعنى كُليًا
"فمثلًا كلمة "مَليت" إذا أسقطنا الشدة من على اللام ستصبح الكلمة بمعنى "مَلأتُ" وليست بمعنى "مَلَلْتُ" حيث أن الكلمتين "مَلّيت" و "مَليت" عاميتيـن للكلمتيـن "مَلَلْتُ" و "مَلأتُ
وهي ليست هكذا "etgha-date" أمَا كلمة "اتغَدّيت" اذا أسقطنا الشدة فوق الدال ستنطق

"et3ash-shate" و "etghad-date" فالصحيح​


----------



## akhooha

> مثال من الأصوات الإنجليزية
> Eight فنهايات الكلمات: حطيت، حبيت، بيت، يا ريت، مليت، اتغديت، اتعشيت ... تنطق ككلمة


مفهوم ... ولو كتبت هذه الكلمة الإنجليزية بالحروف العربية فهل تكتبها "أيت" بالفتحة أم "إيت" بالكسرة ؟ ولو كتبتها بالكسرة فتنطقها ككلمة 
Eat.
وشكرًا على توضيح الشدة في كلمات مليت واتغديت واتعشيت٠​


----------



## Complete me!

akhooha said:


> مفهوم ... ولو كتبت هذه الكلمة الإنجليزية بالحروف العربية فهل تكتبها "أيت" بالفتحة أم "إيت" بالكسرة ؟ ولو كتبتها بالكسرة فتنطقها ككلمة
> Eat.
> وشكرًا على توضيح الشدة في كلمات مليت واتغديت واتعشيت٠​




 لا شكر على واجب أخي 


ate لهما نطق واحد ومحدد في اللغة الإنجليزية حتى بلكناتها المختلفة، وخصوصًا كلمة  ate و eight  كلمتا 
eat لانها اذا نطقت بالهمزة التحتية سيتغير معناها في الإنجليزية نفسها لتصبح
ومع هذا للتأكيد، فهي تكتب أيت وليست إيت

eat وبالنسبة للكلمات عفريت وكبريت فهما تمامًا مثل​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

عايز إيه بالهمزة تحت الألف
حبّيت بالكسرة تحت الباء
حطّيت بالكسرة تحت الطاء
قواعد كتابة اللهجات في الغالب هي قواعد كتابة الفصحى


----------

